# VK - We're Hiring



## Stroodlepuff (28/9/17)

* Job Details *
*Designation* Store Manager
*Category* Retail Management
*Eligibility* 25 or older, Previous retail experience, Previous management experience, Residents in South Coast, Kwa-Zulu Natal
*Skills* Good people Skills, Outgoing, Friendly, Good management skills, Systematic, Trustworthy
*Experience* Previous management experience, previous retail experience.
*Salary* TBD
*Location* SouthCoast Mall, Shelly Beach, Kwa-zulu Natal
*Starting Bidding Date* 28/09/2017
*Job Closing* 19/10/2017

*Job Description

What are we looking for:*


Enthusiastic individual - previous retail management a must.
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Extensive Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices
Self motivated and hard working individual
A flare for sales
A Neat and system orientated individual
A Trustworthy Individual with strong leadership skills

*What the position entails:*


Assisting walk in customers
Heading up stock takes on a weekly basis
Reporting directly to Head Office with daily reporting.
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their in-store experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Occasional coil building for customers
Occasional trouble shooting with devices
May be required to travel between branches
Ordering of stock from Head Office.
Ensuring stock is kept at an adequate level at all times.
Daily Cash Up and sending of reports to Head Office
General management of the store.
General sales staff report directly to you.
Opening and closing of the store.
Reporting to Head Office with stock suggestions
Monitoring of the website for new arrivals and restocks
Monitoring the company communication portal for any updates with regards to items on sale and any other announcements
Ensuring the POS is kept up to date at all times with correct stock quantities, pricing and other important information
Answering any queries on the store email address
Answering the store Phone and assisting customers telephonically.
*General Information:*


Store hours are 09:00 - 18:00 Monday - Friday, 09:00 - 17:00 Saturday, 09:00 - 14:00 Sundays and Public Holidays
Managers and staff are required to be in the store by 08:30
Staff are required to work 6 days a week and get one full weekend off a month
Training will be provided on our in-house systems, including point of sale, inter company communication and reward points systems

Apply here or email your cv to sharri@vapeking.co.za


----------



## Stosta (28/9/17)

Totally considering applying for this and moving down the coast! 

Best of luck to you guys on this, you can bet your ass I will be visiting a KZN Vape King!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/9/17)

Stosta said:


> Totally considering applying for this and moving down the coast!
> 
> Best of luck to you guys on this, you can bet your ass I will be visiting a KZN Vape King!



You're hired  seriously though if you have someone you could suggest we are totally open  store should be opening end of October so need staff otherwise I'll be stuck here in this crappy coastal weather until we find someone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/17)

Stosta said:


> Totally considering applying for this and moving down the coast!
> 
> Best of luck to you guys on this, you can bet your ass I will be visiting a KZN Vape King!



@Stosta, we would love to have you. It will be worth your time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/17)

Congrats on the new store @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff !
Hope it all goes well and wishing you guys all the best 

I would love to visit this store someday and then go straight to the beach and vape some exotic flavour with drinks!


----------

